# Where did that pole come from?



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

On Tuesday, P1 and I ended up working a pretty big case (P2 was off). Matter of fact we are still working on it. But Tuesday we worked till 2:30 am and we were finally headed home to get some rest and then head back in. P1 was leaving our parking lot. Now, when you leave you drive through a gate, stop at the road and turn either right or left depending on where you are going. P1 claims that he was drinking some water. Now, when he drinks out of a bottle he has a tendancy to up turn the bottle with his face pointed upwards like he is guzzling it...which he usually does. He apparently did this and instead of turning like he should of, continued going straight. As in straight across four lanes and into a telephone pole across the street. He blew out one of the tires on his truck and damaged the hood and bumper.

At least this time he actually reported it.

BTW, after nearly two and a half months, we finally got our shirts. We ended up going with another company.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

How do you explain that to your supervisors? I would have liked to have heard that conversation LOL!!


----------

